# Oris Or Ball?



## kylemacca01 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guys, first post here.

Anyways, i have been looking for a new watch recently, i wanted something around 45mm, automatic, by a well renound swiss manufacturer with a nice sporty design.

After looking around a LOT i have found 2 options that i really like. The Oris Williams F1 Chrono and the Ball EMII Worldtime Diver. Price is pretty similar with the ball a little more expensive but not enough to put me off.

Anyway, what are your opinions on these 2 watches and brands in terms of movement quality and build quality as well as brand prestige etc. If you have either watch or watches from either brand i would appreciate your input.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

I think the Oris is a better looking watch, the quality is also very good.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

The Ball,

That picture does not really do it justice. In the flesh so to speak its a fantastic watch

mind you i like the Oris as well. Win WIn which ever way you go.


----------



## kylemacca01 (Feb 21, 2011)

11oss said:


> The Ball,
> 
> That picture does not really do it justice. In the flesh so to speak its a fantastic watch
> 
> mind you i like the Oris as well. Win WIn which ever way you go.


Im edging towards the ball, it does look dam good in the flesh. The store i was at today didnt have the chrono f1 but i tried on the regular and liked it a lot but at 42mm its a touch smaller than i would like.

I know oris is a very well respected brand and makes good watches, i also like the fact that the oris has the transparent case back so you can see the mechanism. however i dont know that much about ball.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Out of the 2 of them it would have to be the Oris - the Ball dial is just too cluttered & frankly looks a mess. In reality, if I had that kind of cash then neither of those would be on their way to me.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't know much about them either other than I like just about every watch they make. Its getting more and more difficult to resist getting one especially with that new PVD one they brought out recently.

They seem very well respected on WUS and certainly look quality to me.


----------



## kylemacca01 (Feb 21, 2011)

citizenhell said:


> Out of the 2 of them it would have to be the Oris - the Ball dial is just too cluttered & frankly looks a mess. In reality, if I had that kind of cash then neither of those would be on their way to me.


What would you go for then for a similar price and style?



11oss said:


> I don't know much about them either other than I like just about every watch they make. Its getting more and more difficult to resist getting one especially with that new PVD one they brought out recently.
> 
> They seem very well respected on WUS and certainly look quality to me.


The ball felt very good quality and looked fantastic imo but the oris was very nice also and ive heard of oris where as i hadnt heard of ball until i saw them today. They had an awful lot of nice watches though, pretty much everything on display was catching my eye.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Much prefer the Oris, not keen on the Ball dial, to busy for me.

Most importantly, just buy what you like.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

This kind of dilema is always down to personal taste and choice. The two watches shown have very differant purpose and function. The Oris is a variation on the Omega Speedmaster style and Tag Heuer and Raymond Weil make very simular style watches;from that viewpoint maybe revise your search and look at the original Omega Speedmaster.

The ball watch shown is diving watch with greatly complex world time,yet difficult to tell the actual time at a glance(the hands are very short)what do you need the international time for?

I DO own a Ball watch.They are incredably well built,exceptional value for money and night time lume like a Panerai.They are under estimated and under valued on many watch forums. Ball do have at least 2 Speedmaster style models under and over the budget you seem to be looking at. I do have Omegas and Breitlings and i can absolutely assure you that the right model choice of Ball watch will not dissapoint anyone......a good indicator is to look on e-bay to see how many used Ball watches are for sale in the U.K....usually none!!!

Later today i will try and take some pics and post them of my Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon


----------



## kylemacca01 (Feb 21, 2011)

ANDI said:


> This kind of dilema is always down to personal taste and choice. The two watches shown have very differant purpose and function. The Oris is a variation on the Omega Speedmaster style and Tag Heuer and Raymond Weil make very simular style watches;from that viewpoint maybe revise your search and look at the original Omega Speedmaster.
> 
> The ball watch shown is diving watch with greatly complex world time,yet difficult to tell the actual time at a glance(the hands are very short)what do you need the international time for?
> 
> ...


I dont NEED the features of either, but i have chosen watches that i like the look of regardless of features etc. I see the oris chrono does not have a seconds hand (correct me if im wrong anyone), this is a bit of a put off.


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

Oris all the way!

But then, I'm way too biased towards them...

In the end, buy what suits you best!


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Oris for me,

purely taken on the point if you look at each watch for only a second or so then deice, the oris wins hands down on style and ease of use, the Ball just too `busy` as has been mentioned.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

kylemacca01 said:


> ANDI said:
> 
> 
> > This kind of dilema is always down to personal taste and choice. The two watches shown have very differant purpose and function. The Oris is a variation on the Omega Speedmaster style and Tag Heuer and Raymond Weil make very simular style watches;from that viewpoint maybe revise your search and look at the original Omega Speedmaster.
> ...


then you have answered your question


----------



## Josh Jackson (May 17, 2010)

Both watches are fantastic....

But i like oris more, its designs and dial is most attractive then others. But finally choice is yours so choose one which suits you better.

Thanks


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Have you thought about residual value? You may want to sell it one day.

I have no idea about Ball watches but Oris are not too bad for depreciation.

Rob


----------

